# Verizon Online Updates



## lockcub (Feb 23, 2005)

Verizon Online Updates 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am getting the an error message whenever I boot up -- "Make connection failed due to an internal error - 0x82600322"! I've tried to enter my user name and password several times, but it is never recognized and then I just have to close the 3 messages. It's becoming a pain in the b_ _ _. I have verizon DSL line, Linksys router, a Westell Modem. 


Thanks for any help anyone can provide.


----------



## Felty (Feb 4, 2005)

*Try this link*

Hi,

I found this link http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?p=59662
Seems like a call to Verizon should help.
Hope this helps
Let us know
Felty


----------



## richb395b (May 28, 2008)

Download "Linksys EasyLink Advisor" from the linksys web page and the wizard should get you throug


----------

